# My new camper....to be.  A work in progress



## Snowcat Operations

Well its a work in progress but here is my new Com Shelter (thanks BobP) soon to be camper.  My plans right now are to gut her (99% done) and wash her down.  Even though she is as good as new I still want to clean her out.  After that I will install some plexi glass windows where the Intrusion panels use to reside and then get to planning the interior layout.  Here is where I am at so far.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

pics


----------



## Snowcat Operations

pics


----------



## Av8r3400

Hey!  Is that Alec Baldwin with a bunch of kids and a pretty lady in your radio box?  Did ya get his autograph?


----------



## Bobcat

Av8r3400 said:


> Hey!  Is that Alec Baldwin with a bunch of kids and a pretty lady in your radio box?  Did ya get his autograph?




It's not Alec Baldwin. It's his older, chubbier, uglier, unemployed, alcoholic brother. He's also lonely, so when he spotted this woman with children walking by, he paid them to pose with him. Toward the end of the picture-taking, the woman came storming out of the container, with kids in tow, claiming that he touched her inappropriately. It was an ugly scene.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Av8r3400 said:


> Hey!  Is that Alec Baldwin with a bunch of kids and a pretty lady in your radio box?  Did ya get his autograph?







I have been called many things.  Most recently by Uredneck i'm sure.   BUT....... I have never been so insulted and so hummiliated as I have been NOW!  Alec Baldwin ?  Alec Baldwin ???  What sir have I ever done to you?  I can understand some other members being upset with me, but you?


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> I have been called many things. Most recently by Uredneck i'm sure. BUT....... I have never been so insulted and so hummiliated as I have been NOW! Alec Baldwin ? Alec Baldwin ??? What sir have I ever done to you? I can understand some other members being upset with me, but you?


Alec Baldwin?
Nahh, you look like Tom (one of the maintenance guys where I work)
While we're at it, Murph does NOT look like Kelsey Grammer either!
hrrrrrrrmmmppppppphh!


----------



## Cowboyjg

You Sir have the least to worry about...

it's your wife that my condolences go out to.

3 kids and ANOTHER new toy....

I can see it now.......ZANEX....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well today my first attempt to drill my new plexi glass windows went well until the bit dug in and cracked it.


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

I like your work in progress, How big is it? I am in the process of building one myself. It will be a winter camper. I hope to put it on skis and tow it high in the mountians and leave it there all winter. Then in the spring bring it out. You do have one advantage over me though. Your wife will go in yours Mine said that my camper is to ugly


----------



## Snowcat Operations

It is about 8 feet long (with fan boxes and 6.5 feet wide.  I will measure it today.  I know the inside dimension is abot 6 feet long.  Its insulated and of coures has all the anti EMP shielding.  I suspect I wont need that stuff but it is one TUFF Com Box thats for sure!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I should be finished with getting everything gutted today.  I havent decided if I am going to keep the 120 volt lights mounted on ceiling.  My wife says they look good.  So I my just run the power to them.  Originally I wanted to run 12volt led lights onto the ceiling.

I plan on mounting a portable / removable 2 burner stone and a portable sink and also a porta potty.  I will build a closet so my shirts and pants dont always need ironing as I have to do now living out of hotel rooms and a suit case.  Some drawers for everything else.  In my truck (back seat section) I plan on adding and Engle fridge and a coleman cooler to keep all my food stuff cool, cold and or frozen.  My bed rack will be on hindges to swing up and lock out of place giving me more leg room when I'm not sleeping or resting.  I plan on adding a LCD tv and a satelite reciever so I can watch my favorite shows on Friday night.  A computer and a Raven X high speed wireless connection will pretty much finish off the project.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Progress report.  

Yesterday was a lazy day for me.  I didnt do a damned thing all day.  Today I started back up on the "Dog House" project.  Here is what I have so far.  There are so many nuts and bolts!  Almost done with the total gutting of her.  I will also be removing the ceiling flourecents.  I have found some 12 volt DC LED lights that put out about 90 lumens.  They are 5/8" thick by 6" wide by 2 3/4" deep.  They draw 4.8 watts each.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I will be reusing most of the wire I pulled out.  The Uni struts and racks along woth the power or wire covers will go to BobP so he can use them in his Communication units.  This way everything will get recycled.


----------



## Melensdad

Got any drawings of the planned layout?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob,
No I only have some rough scetches.  I believe I know what I want but will wait until I get everything gutted.  Then I will sit down and really start the design page.  I want a clean slate to start with.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OK I got her all cleaned out and everything coming out is out!  BobP you have alot of goodies heading your way!  Here are the gutted pics.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I removed the over head lights since I banged my head a few times!  They hung down 5"!  With a ceiling height of 5' 3-3/4" I need as much room as possible.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

There was over 200 rivets I had to drill out!  Man what a pain but she is starting to look like a camper.......Kinda.  Here are the dimensions I wrote down on some paper.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Now the fun part.  Planning her build!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> I removed the over head lights since I banged my head a few times! They hung down 5"! With a ceiling height of 5' 3-3/4" I need as much room as possible.


 

 Well lets see now . Your 4'3" tall so that should give you plenty of head room .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I am open to any ideas you may have.  This is what I want in her.  LCD tv, satelite reciever, DVD player, lap top computer with wire less High Speed modem, two burner stove that can also be used outside, portable sink to also be able to use outside, drawers for clothes.  I am going to skip the closet and just deal with the folded shirts, porta potty, bed, bedding will be a sleeping bag, windows will be dual pane plexi glass, desk to place comp and to beable to do all my paper work from.  I plan on using the back seat section of my truck and install an Engel fridge and cooler to hold all my food stores and drinks.  So far thats what I have.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl said:


> Well lets see now . Your 4'3" tall so that should give you plenty of head room .


  YUP I am only 4' 3" tall!  How in the hell did I bang my head!  never mind.


----------



## daedong

Snowcat Operations said:


> Well today my first attempt to drill my new plexi glass windows went well until the bit dug in and cracked it.



Probably too late but here is my trick of drilling perspex , it is in the  drill

Take an ordinary twist drill  and regrind to about 60 degrees then grind the very point off about 1 - 2mm, then with a very light hand grind the leading cutting edges, just enough to make it blunt. It will then drill by scraping  rather than cutting. Now don't take my word on this find a scrap and test for yourself.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thanks Deadong.  I actually purchased a plastic drill bit that is described almost exactly the way you described it.  Thanks for the tip.  I will be getting my drill bit in the mail soon.


----------



## fogtender

Snowcat Operations said:


> I am open to any ideas you may have. This is what I want in her. LCD tv, satelite reciever, DVD player, lap top computer with wire less High Speed modem, two burner stove that can also be used outside, portable sink to also be able to use outside, drawers for clothes. I am going to skip the closet and just deal with the folded shirts, porta potty, bed, bedding will be a sleeping bag, windows will be dual pane plexi glass, desk to place comp and to beable to do all my paper work from. I plan on using the back seat section of my truck and install an Engel fridge and cooler to hold all my food stores and drinks. So far thats what I have.


 
Good thing you didn't remove the "EMP" protection...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The modems antenna will be "outside" the Dog House.  IF thats what you were getting at.


----------



## fogtender

Snowcat Operations said:


> The modems antenna will be "outside" the Dog House. IF thats what you were getting at.


 

"EMP" Electro Magnetic Pulse....   So when Hillary uses her "Nuclear" option to win the Democrat National Convention, it won't affect your TV...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Either way we all loose!  If she wins we loose.  If Hussien Obama wins we really really loose.  If McCain wins then we kinda loose but not as bad as we would if the Demoncats get in!


----------



## fogtender

Snowcat Operations said:


> Either way we all loose! If she wins we loose. If Hussien Obama wins we really really loose. If McCain wins then we kinda loose but not as bad as we would if the Demoncats get in!


 

Yeeaaahhh, but you will have good "Liberal" TV in the camper, "Fair and Unbalanced"....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Well what the hell ever happened?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

She will be mounted on a Military 3/4 trailer and should be following me around for some time.


----------



## ridelots24

Snowcat Operations said:


> She will be mounted on a Military 3/4 trailer and should be following me around for some time.



did i miss the finished pictures somewhere?


----------

